# 30" Trout....npb....cpr....



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

7 1/2 lbs.....spawned out.....guessing she would have went over 10lbs if she would have been full of eggs and I would have a new boat and trailer. My buddies trout would have won and I remind him everyday. His was 29 1/2.....9 1/2 lbs....caught my trout somewhere in seabrook on July 28th. In the thumbs up pick to the right of my head you can see the trouts tail waiving good bye.....

Drifter:texasflag


----------

